# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  APCDD1- Researchers Identify Hair Loss Gene

## tbtadmin

Scientists from from Colombia, Rockefeller and Stanford Universities, believe they have discovered a gene that significantly* impacts hair growth as well as hair follicle miniaturization; the phenomenon that is the cornerstone of male and female pattern baldness.   The gene identified is named APCDD1 (adenomatosis polyposis down-regulated 1), and was found in patients suffering with hereditary [...]

More...

----------


## KeepTheHair

Good news keeps coming in  :Smile:

----------


## Fixed by 35

And you think that's all? A writer on another website made a very good point. Wnt signalling is implied as causing a lot of cancers, so understanding how they work is extremely important in the fight against cancer. What does this mean? 

Researching baldness can be done in tandem with researching cancer. Which means it should be very well funded  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dylan

I read about this a few days ago and it id encouraging. Although the gene relates to a rare form of hair loss, studying the way it causes follicular shrinking could hold some clues for more common male pattern baldness

----------


## 2020

ok so it's been TWO YEARS since this was discovered... any news?  :Confused:

----------


## doke

hi spencer im from uk would like to phone in when is the next show and how can i do it?

----------


## doke

ok sorry its at side of page 8 pm gmt sunday 17th march.

----------

